# Update.zip



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I used to have a Samsung captivate. I remember CWM could be flashed using an update.zip via the stock recovery. Is that not possible anymore?

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't seen a flashable zip for stock recovery. Odin really isn't too difficult..


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I haven't seen a flashable zip for stock recovery. Odin really isn't too difficult..


Or you can just dd it in terminal... or use EZ-Recovery... either of those options will be faster and easier than even flashing an update.zip in stock recovery...


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

I may be wrong here, because I didn't spend a lot of time messing with stock recovery, but I'm pretty sure that zip's flashed in stock recovery need to be signed. Since we don't have keys to sign our zip's, it wont work.

You can, however try to flash this if you'd like: http://goo.im/devs/i...w-flashable.zip
Its the latest TWRP packaged up for recovery.

If it works let us know! 

*EDIT: I should mention that zip above is for d2vzw only, I didnt make any for other devices, but I will if this works*


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Scottbg1 said:


> I used to have a Samsung captivate. I remember CWM could be flashed using an update.zip via the stock recovery. Is that not possible anymore?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any responses.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


U can always just use ez recovery. Makes the whole process even simpler

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I should mention that ez-recovery is what got me in a jam in the first place. After flashing a recovery and rebooting I could only access the stock recovery. After that ez-recovery wouldn't work. I was forced to wait until I was home near my pc to flash CWM via Odin. If I had an update.zip that I could I have flashed, I would have been back in business without the wait.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Scottbg1 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I should mention that ez-recovery is what got me in a jam in the first place. After flashing a recovery and rebooting I could only access the stock recovery. After that ez-recovery wouldn't work. I was forced to wait until I was home near my pc to flash CWM via Odin. If I had an update.zip that I could I have flashed, I would have been back in business without the wait.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Were you able to get into recovery once? One of the OTAs added a recovery_from_boot.p into /system that hacked with secondary recoveries. If you delete that file the recovery will stick (if you flashed one and it went in once and then went back to stock that is the cause most likely)

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------

